# Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Juni 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

Und wieder muß man für eine wirklich in jeder Lebenslage gute Kühlung Zubehörlüfter erwerben was den Preis nach oben treibt.
Alle Augen sind nun auf Bruchtal ääääh Be Quiet gerichtet dem Markt das zu geben was der MArkt haben möchte.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

Naja gut kühlen tun die Lüfter ja, nur rattern sie dabei 
Leider sind wir Deutschen da alleine mit unserer SIlent-Vorliebe  Die Ami z.b. wollen nix leises, die wollen laut und stark


----------



## Nydish (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

Wie siehtn das aus mit der Pumpe auf 7V - kann ich da noch SLI mit kühlen oder packt die Pumpe das dann nicht mehr?
Bzw. muss ich dann auf 12V gehen?


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Und wieder muß man für eine wirklich in jeder Lebenslage gute Kühlung Zubehörlüfter erwerben was den Preis nach oben treibt.
> Alle Augen sind nun auf Bruchtal ääääh Be Quiet gerichtet dem Markt das zu geben was der MArkt haben möchte.


Ich hätte die Lüfter so oder so geändert
 auch wenn diese gut wären da ich es gerne einheitlich im Case habe ^^



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Naja gut kühlen tun die Lüfter ja, nur rattern sie dabei
> Leider sind wir Deutschen da alleine mit unserer SIlent-Vorliebe  Die Ami z.b. wollen nix leises, die wollen laut und stark



So wie mit ihren V8-Motoren Groß und Laut aber wirklich reißen tun die auch nichts ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*



Nydish schrieb:


> Wie siehtn das aus mit der Pumpe auf 7V - kann ich da noch SLI mit kühlen oder packt die Pumpe das dann nicht mehr?
> Bzw. muss ich dann auf 12V gehen?



Ich habe die Kühlung nicht zerlegt, um den Durchfluss zu messen. Ausgehend von den Messungen mit der alten DC-LT, würde ich bei einer SLI-Konfiguration mit wenig restriktiven Kühlern einen Durchfluss von um die 30 l/h erwarten. Das funktioniert noch, kann aber ein paar Grad Kühlleistung kosten. Dazu kommen die Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes. Normalerweise sind diese in einer Wasserkühlung vernachlässigbar klein, aber wenn man einen sehr niedrigen Durchfluss mit einer hohen Heizleistung kombiniert, kann das Wasser am letzten zu kühlenden Bauteil bereits 10 Grad wärmer sein, als unmittelbar hinter dem Radiator.

SLI-Betrieb mit einer gedrosselten Eisbaer erscheint mir somit grundsätzlich möglich, aber nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Bedenkt man die Kosten für zwei Grafikkarten-Komplettkühler und die Radiatoren nebst Lüftern, die nötig sind um die Abwärme zweier High-End-Grafikkarten bei 0,1 Sone an die Umgebungsluft abzuführen, ist umgekehrt der Aufpreis für ein getrennte Wasserpumpe gering.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

SLI nur mit der Eisbaer Pumpe würde ich nicht empfehlen. Da man dafür dann noch mindestens zwei große Radiatoren benötigt wird es für die Pumpe dann doch zu viel des Guten. Die Idee ist ja auch, dass man die Eisbaer mit der GPX-Pro koppelt, welche ja selbst noch eine Pumpe hat und man so alles leise und gegebenenfalls gedrosselt kühlen kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

Torsten, kannst du noch die Alphacool Eisbaer *280 *CPU - Black im Hinblick auf die Lagerlautstärke der 140mm Lüfter testen und damit überprüfen, ob das 280er Set als Ausweichmöglichkeit infrage kommt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Video*

So nah beieinander liegende Produkte teste ich nur selten und 2×140-Lösungen schneiden im PCGH-Test-Parcours meist auch nicht so gut ab, da die zusätzliche Kühlleistung für CPU-only einfach keinen spürbaren Temperaturvorteil bringt.


----------

